# west small hive beetle trap - is this the best?



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone send me info about where I can buy a west small hive beetle trap? I see Dadant only sees one trap - it is like a BBoard. I also saw one you place on an empty frame and install....I read about the West one but can't find it called that in any catalogs. What are people using with success?

thank you!


----------



## Will (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, with Safer diatemaceous earth in the trap.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

I use the West trap with great success. I have found that the little pests seldom bother strong hives in sunlight. Also, got to where I don't worry about them if I only see a few (less than 5 or 6). If you open the top and see to many to count, you have a problem. The other traps, like AJ's are effective as a preventive measure. The West trap is the only one I have found that will take care of a large outbreak. As I stated earlier, a weak hive is an open invitation.

Tom


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

Is the West similar to the Fremont where you have a SBB with a tray you can fill DEarth or oil? thanks for helping with your experience and advice.


----------



## Bee'z waxed (Feb 8, 2008)

I had never thought of filling the trap with earth.. Oil got sticky and messy. 


On a side note: Anyone have an idea how to clean the vents of a West beetle trap which has old vegetable oil stuck to it?? I have tried dishwashing liquid, orange goop, oven cleaners, paint thinners, and various other things. There are so many solvents on it now that I am NOT going to put it back in the hive. now it is just an exercise of... gee... what can I try next. Had it been metal, I would have tried the oven's 'self cleaning' cycle. That might have worked.... or melted the thing.. :lpf: either way, problem solved.


----------



## Bigrig (Apr 9, 2009)

*Car wash*

I do not own one (yet). However, have you considered taking them to a car wash and pressure-spraying them with hot soapy water? Works for the grease in an engine compartment, may work here. Securing the covers so they do not go flying away would be a challenge.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Veg oil is notorious for forming nasty gum. I wonder if food
grade mineral oil would be a better option????


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

I use FGMO in my traps. Gets a little funky, but washes easily with soap and water. Never tried the DE but should work as long as it doesn't get crusty. No suggestion on cleaning the vegetable oil.....however, I would try paint thinner and things like that. 

Tom


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Will the West Small Hive Beetle Trap work for Verroa Mites, as well? Seems like one of these screened bottom board type traps would work for both.


----------



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

*Bees on my tray in the SBB - using mineral oil?*

I have bees every morning on my SBB tray when I pull it out - they are all alive and seem to be eating the water that may be syrup...how do they get in there? And wouldn't mineral oil kill them if I had it in the tray? I just bought a Fremont SBB but I think I can't use it with bees ending up in the tray....must have something to do with me taking the tray out during the day and sliding it back in at night when it is still in the 40s here ini Maine???


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Loonerone said:


> I have bees every morning on my SBB tray when I pull it out - they are all alive and seem to be eating the water that may be syrup...how do they get in there? And wouldn't mineral oil kill them if I had it in the tray? I just bought a Fremont SBB but I think I can't use it with bees ending up in the tray....must have something to do with me taking the tray out during the day and sliding it back in at night when it is still in the 40s here ini Maine???


Check to see if your inspection board is fitting all the way into the slots cut for it. Especially the front. Sometimes if the board has a slight curve to it or there is trash in the slots it wont properly seal on all four edges. IF it is sealing check to make sure your screen on your SBB is stapled down tightly all around. If the inspection board fits and seals properly and your SBB is constructed properly and is in good repair NO Bees should be able to get between the inspection board and the SBB. If they are you need to find out how its happening and do all you can to prevent it. You don't want your Bees possibly picking up the Varroa mites that are falling onto the board or in contact with what ever your coating your board with to trap the Varoa Mites.


----------

